# Mythbuster: Will time traveling be possible in New Horizons?



## Boccages (Jan 21, 2020)

I’ve read it numerous times on this forum, on Twitter, and Reddit : Nintendo will make it impossible to time travel in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. So much so that some people now take it for granted. But is it really true? Will we be able to time travel in the next big mainline Animal Crossing game? Here are the facts.

Here are a few sentences I’ve read regarding this particular topic.

The Nintendo Switch has an internal clock that you can set to a different time if you so wish

Fact:
*TRUE*

Yup. Just like the GameCube, the Wii, or the 3DS before it, the Nintendo Switch has an internal clock that can be tinkered with to trick Animal Crossing in ? thinking ? you are playing at another time than the one you are actually playing it. So, in essence, the setup for time travelling is still present for New Horizons.

Nintendo said time travelling will not be possible in Animal Crossing: New Horizons.

Fact:
*FALSE*

Nintendo or the Animal Crossing team never, ever said time travelling will be made impossible in Animal Crossing: New Horizons.

Since autosave is now a feature in Animal Crossing: New Horizons, it will make time travelling impossible.

Fact:
*FALSE*

Aya Kyogoku (director of Animal Crossing) did confirm at E3 2019 that autosave was now a feature in Animal Crossing: New Horizons. What that means is the game will save your progress at a regular pace, and the player will not be obliged to go to sleep for the game to save. But, that does not mean it’s impossible for a player to time travel. It just makes it trickier.

Why? Because in previous Animal Crossing games, the player was holding the key to saving his progress. The player was responsible for saving (go to sleep or press start). It made time travelling easy: if you did not like the outcome of time traveling days, weeks or even years in advance, you could always quit without saving. It might be more difficult in New Horizons due to the fact that saving is done automatically by the game. Depending on how frequently the game autosaves, it might be a risk you do not want to take (if for example you don’t want a particular villager to move out or if you don’t want to lose your precious hybrid flowers). Nonetheless, if the autosave function of New Horizons is anything like in Breath of the Wild, the game might keep a few autosaves files before deleting them.

Since Nintendo chose to make time traveling impossible in New Horizons, Mr Resetti has to find a new job

Fact:
*FALSE*

That’s innacurate. I suspect the Chinese whispers syndrom on this particular one. True, Mr Resetti will change jobs in New Horizons, but it’s not because time travelling will be made impossible. Mr Resetti’s job was not to impede players from time travelling. No. Mr Resetti’s job was to remind the player that he needs to save before quitting the game. The introduction of the autosave feature caused Mr Resetti to lose his job. This does not have anything to do with time travelling !

So I hope this clears up this question. Feel free to comment this post or tell me if you plan on time traveling. I will not travel in time, if you ask me


----------



## DrewAC (Jan 21, 2020)

I think it's highly likely that Nintendo will keep time traveling in ACNH. In the worst case scenario for time travelers, they could potentially remove the functionality to adjust the clock in the game itself, but that would only mean that it'd instead tie into the Switch's clock system.

I'm entirely against time traveling in Animal Crossing, as I feel it takes away a lot of gameplay through instant gratification. I personally feel, since the game is entirely built around real-time, it's borderline cheating to time travel. With that said though, I also feel people should be able to do what they want with the game they pay for, so I wouldn't really support Nintendo going through any hoops to ensure people can't adjust the clock if they so choose. That's not even factoring those who need to adjust the clock if they travel, the clock somehow goes inaccurate, etc. which creates a need for time adjustment to remain in the game.


----------



## Sweetley (Jan 21, 2020)

It's nice to see that this topic gets cleared up now, I couldn't imagine the whole time that they would remove time traveling from the game. For me, it's a nice little option if I want to do more but I can't do anything anymore in the current time. Besides, I also only travel a bit forward and make sure not jump too much through time to mess up my town. It doesn't ruin the fun for me at all, instead it makes the game even more interesting at this point. But of course I do understand those people who prefer to play in the normal time and actually, one of my goal for New Horizons is to do not too often time traveling and try to enjoy the game as much as possible without it.


----------



## Chouchou (Jan 21, 2020)

The Switch has an adjustable clock so yes, you can time-travel. But they could make it like in Pokemon, that when you do, the activities of that day don't reset until 24 real hours went by. But I don't think they will do that because it hasn't been that case since the gamecube version of the game. Animal Crossing is all about freedom and playing how you like it yourself. I'll try and not time travel myself tho.


----------



## moo-kun (Jan 21, 2020)

I wonder if we will recieve punishment for TTing or some sort of penalty?
I also wonder if they'll introduce a brand new NPC to be the one to do this or they'll bring one back? (๑?⌓︎?๑)


----------



## Zirken Achiroda (Jan 21, 2020)

I doubt Time Travel will be removed. If they remove it from ingame, we will need to adjust it over the system, aka it is more of a waste of time than it being blocked. 
And if they block it completely by forcing the time detected via the Wi-Fi and the local time... I feel bad for those that might not have time in the day and can only play around the night in the game.
I myself don't intend to time travel much. Most will be adjusting time on workdays if I feel like I need to play with some sunshine than the dark.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 21, 2020)

I would be very disappointed if they removed it, but I don’t think they will. I work the whole day and don’t get home until around 8 pm Est. I usually adjust the time to be able to play during the day when the shops and such are open. I know there was a night owl ordinance, however I much rather used the beautiful town, so I had to rely in time traveling.


----------



## tajikey (Jan 21, 2020)

I like the idea of the auto save feature, but would much rather have cloud save so I could access the same town on more than one Switch. Without it, I'm not a Switch Lite buyer.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 21, 2020)

Preventing time travel is 100% impossible unless the game runs off an online server. I'm really tired of explaining this. 

"Time manipulation" refers to going back to older saves, and is a poor translation between Japanese and English.


----------



## toadsworthy (Jan 21, 2020)

really the only reason i time travel is for villagers and to horde money. So like if it was phased out, I'd be ok so long as I finally have fun control on who leaves and stays on my island


----------



## Romaki (Jan 21, 2020)

In New Leaf you could change the time through your internal clock, but you could also change the time (and date) inside the game so it could differ from your internal clock. Personally I changed the time inside the game to suit my schedule (because the town ordinance wasn't enough), and I don't think they'd want to take that away.

In the past they've always discouraged time travelling with some sort of negative consequences, but they've never made the effort to get rid of it. I don't see a reason why they would start now, but I wouldn't be surprised either. In my opinion they would much sooner make time travelling pointless, like you could only do something again after 24 hours no matter what your internal clock says. Like mobile games.


----------



## Imbri (Jan 21, 2020)

It's really a moot point for me, as I don't time travel. RL is hectic enough that I have always enjoyed the slower pace of the AC games. And if I do happen to miss something because I'm at work or otherwise occupied? Well, that's what life is like, and I make due.

That's just how I like to play, so if you are able to make time travelling work for you, have at it. We all have our own styles.


----------



## Bluebellie (Jan 21, 2020)

Romaki said:


> In New Leaf you could change the time through your internal clock, but you could also change the time (and date) inside the game so it could differ from your internal clock. Personally I changed the time inside the game to suit my schedule (because the town ordinance wasn't enough), and I don't think they'd want to take that away.
> 
> In the past they've always discouraged time travelling with some sort of negative consequences, but they've never made the effort to get rid of it. I don't see a reason why they would start now, but I wouldn't be surprised either. In my opinion they would much sooner make time travelling pointless, like you could only do something again after 24 hours no matter what your internal clock says. Like mobile games.


If they make them like the app games I would hate it. I didn’t like pocket camp. They did this real time clock thing in the Sims game app as well, and I hated it. I hope the time features are similar to new leaf.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Jan 21, 2020)

I hope not. I wish they'd make it completely impossible to time travel as I feel it goes against the spirit of the game. Time travelling is simply forbidden for me; it just spoils the game.


----------



## Daveyx0 (Jan 21, 2020)

Thanks for the rundown on these. Personally, I'm not sure if I would go through the trouble if it really is made quite tricky. I wonder if I feel the need to time travel; it really depends on the mechanics in place and if the overall experience is fun without it. Anyway, I'm sure someone will find a way to do it even if there are some restrictions or hurdles in place


----------



## Soot Sprite (Jan 21, 2020)

JKDOS said:


> Preventing time travel is 100% impossible unless the game runs off an online server. I'm really tired of explaining this.
> 
> "Time manipulation" refers to going back to older saves, and is a poor translation between Japanese and English.



Yeahhh I feel like at this point it shouldn't be worried about. The issue isn't with time-traveling, it's when the time gets manipulated in a way to bring back an old save (like when you play online).


----------



## Aubrey895 (Jan 22, 2020)

I don’t see a way of them removing time travel. Since you can change the switch’s clock. I don’t see a reason for them to remove it either.


----------



## LeAckerman (Jan 22, 2020)

I don't think they ever mentioned anything about time traveling not being possible? So I'm sure its a rumor. 
With all the AC games, there's an in game clock that you are allowed to change that probably will return in NH. Plus idk why they would want to remove it in the first place. It's not really a threat. I personally don't do it often so I wouldn't mind if these rumors are true but eh. I don't think yall should worry about this since it is all speculation.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 22, 2020)

This should really be a thread of its own, but I'll put it here for now.

First, let's understand the basics.

1. The game runs off real time. 1 minute in real life = 1 minute in Animal Crossing.
2. Time doesn't stop when you stop playing the game. Whether you play Smash Bros, or turn off your switch completely, the time in your Animal Crossing game will reflect the real life time change when you start it up.
Example: If you stop playing your switch for a month, and then start playing Animal Crossing again, the in game date will be a month later.
3. Animal Crossing is an off-line game.


Now that we have the basics, we can easily explain why preventing time travel is impossible.

1. There is no such thing as magic. Since the game runs off real world time, it needs a mechanism to sync time. As stated in *Basics #3*, the game runs offline, therefore no Nintendo or Government time server will be relied upon for managing this.
This means the game without a doubt will sync to your system clock. Whether or not the game will have an ingame clock is unknown, but regardless, won't affect one's ability to "Time Travel"

2. Since time can pass whether your switch is on or off, or whether or not you're actually playing the game, there is no way the game can tell if you changed time. The game's only purpose is to sync the time from when you last played, to the now current time on the switch.


Based on the first 2 reasons above, it should not be possible to stop time travel. But, let's pretend it was possible, while still keeping the game offline. Let's discuss the problems this would cause:

1. Players are forced into the wrong time should they move to different time zones, or if they experience daylights saving, or if the state outlaws daylights savings.
2. Players are forced into the wrong time should somekind of glitch/bug with their switch cause it to get the wrong time. Yes this isn't very rare for electronics, so it can happen.
3. In such a magical world where this is possible, Nintendo may have to sell games locked to every single region, so that players from California don't have the same game time as players in say New York. This ensures Their games are locked the the exact time of where they live.


Here's the deal. It's 100% impossible to stop it. The game doesn't run on 1 central server, and it does not have fake in-game days like Skyrim or Stardew valley. It runs off real world time.
When you start the game for the first time, it will be sync'd to the current time, and is possible the game, as it always has, will double check with you via in game character, if the current time is correct. After setting the time, the game will from then on use the system clock to determine how much time has passed, and reflect that with the ingame time.


This is a rough draft, there is more I can add, but this should be enough to get us started.

*Final verdict:* Time Travel will remain possible.


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 22, 2020)

The worst-case scenario for time travelers is if the autosave function automatically saves your game immediately after it simulates the world and loads the game. This would make any effects of time travel permanent, such as a villager moving out. I'm not sure they will go that far, it really depends on how the autosave works. It might only autosave when you go in and out of a building, or it might work more like Breath of the Wild where a massive number of different triggers cause autosave, like picking up an item, dropping an item, selling an item, buying an item, eating an item, and so on.

- - - Post Merge - - -



JKDOS said:


> ...
> *Final verdict:* Time Travel will remain possible.



All of this is true however it can be easily detected like Tomodachi Life did. No one is saying they will make it impossible, but should they choose, they can make it not worth your time. Resetting on the GameCube was such a chore that I never wanted to do it to manipulate the RNG, because Resetti's rants are incredibly long and annoying. You can detect time travel by looking for significant differentials in an internal counter the console has. Most clocks have an internal counter that always moves forward, and if your game time has shifted in such a way that does not match with that internal counter, they can detect time traveling. I suspect this is why Tomodachi Life would think you time traveled when you inserted it into a different 3DS: the internal counter of the real time clock did not match yours. The internal clock is arbitrary and is "seconds since watch battery was inserted," essentially.

Another thing they _could_ do is prevent you from visiting other towns (or having visitors over) if your console time is not reasonably synchronized with the real world time.

Quite frankly I don't think Nintendo is that interested in punishing time travel, so I don't think they will do much to punish it. New Leaf even had villagers spreading rumors of you being a time traveler, so I think they just detect it and make it part of the gameplay and move on.


----------



## JKDOS (Jan 22, 2020)

jefflomacy said:


> All of this is true however it can be easily detected like Tomodachi Life did. No one is saying they will make it impossible, but should they choose, they can make it not worth your time. Resetting on the GameCube was such a chore that I never wanted to do it to manipulate the RNG, because Resetti's rants are incredibly long and annoying.



Woah. I think we all have a different interpretation for time travel. You mentioning that as well as auto saves implies you are referring to quitting without saving. In reality, time travel refers to skipping ahead days or vice versa. Example: Want to experience Christmas on launch day? Simple, time travel to Dec 25 2020.


----------



## jefflomacy (Jan 22, 2020)

No I get you. I don't see how my interpretation is different. Skipping forward/backward a day or a month is all time travel. However a lot of time travel is merely done to manipulate RNG. They could make that a chore, but like I said, I suspect they won't. Nintendo has shown very little interest in punishing time travel.

I was using Resetti as an example of how they made resetting annoying. They could easily detect time travel and make it annoying by having long rants or something.


----------



## John Wick (Jan 24, 2020)

I'm still going to do it, if it's possible.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Jan 24, 2020)

I don't really like time traveling anymore. Whenever I did it in the past, I screwed up really bad and always felt like I had to start over because of it. So, this time I won't be doing it. I always feel like I have to rush on things and I don't want that feeling anymore, so I'm basically going to take the new game nice and slow and if I don't finish something that day, I'll finish it the next day then.

Also, I don't think they will take time traveling out of the game. It's always been there, so there is no reason to just take it out of the game. We may not be able to change the time in the game, but there is always the Switch's clock, which is what I'm sure is what we will have to use in order to change the time.


----------



## Ama (Feb 11, 2020)

I'm glad this thread exists because I was also trying to figure out how they could possibly prevent time travel. The answer is, with everything we currently know about the switch, it would be impossible. There could still be some piece of tech/programing we don't know about out there, but I doubt they would go to such lengths.

It's not a feature I'm going to use anyway, but I think if other's want to, it doesn't hurt anyone.


----------



## xara (Feb 11, 2020)

i?m hoping that time travel will still be possible; i haven?t seen nintendo say anything about it so i will remain hopeful


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 11, 2020)

I used to time travel like crazy then I stopped and just played day by day. The option was right there ingame for all of the previous games so I'd think that this feature will return.

I remember in the past games TTing would destroy your turnips and some other small things wouldn't appear as punishment, so maybe they'll bring that stuff back.


----------



## jim (Feb 11, 2020)

if time travel is possible i'm more concerned about the possible penalties for doing it. sometimes people have to deal with daylight savings or changing the time/date because of syncing issues or due to travel and it doesn't make sense to punish the player for that if you ask me.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 11, 2020)

I asked the nintendo dude I phoned yesterday and big surprise, he doesn't know.

I think if we set the clock forward the game will act like we haven't, as in, nothing will change in game. (Maybe)

I truly think they're going to block us in some way.


----------



## pocky (Feb 12, 2020)

Animal Crossing is not a competitive game so I'd be surprised if they made it impossible to time travel. I could see some penalties being put in place if you time travel backwards (eg. turnips rotting) but otherwise I'm not too worried. 

If there are bigger penalties then Im sure the community will find a workaround like they did with Sword & Shield


----------



## Mokuren (Feb 12, 2020)

In every mainline game it was possible to TT. It was even an feature ingame. I think Nintendo is aware of the people who work on festival days or mainly at night. And even if we can't TT ingame we can set the switch clock I think. I mean daylight saving time is a thing or moving to another country with a different time zone. 

Why should Nintendo change this feature now? But we will know when the game releases


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 12, 2020)

As I mentioned before, we're safe. Due the the way the mechanics operate, preventing time travel is 100% impossible without requiring the game to be always online, or atleast online everytime we load a save.

The fear of not be able to time travel comes from a translation where they stated cloud saves would not be used as to prevent time manipulation. This refers to going back to old saves, not going forward/backward with calendars and clocks in game.

Also, since Nintendo has now confirmed they plan to add Cloud Saves at some point, everything regarding that translation is now irrelevant.


----------



## CodyMKW (Feb 12, 2020)

You probably can time travel but if your going to time travel do it starting March 20, 2021 that way you can experience a full year naturally

I'm not going to be time traveling it really does ruin the fun of the game


----------



## jcmbangor (Feb 12, 2020)

I will frequently tt within one day to make sure shops are open as I like to play for the first two hours of my day. That is usually at 5 or 6 am thanks to my cats...so I have usually set the game clock to whenever Retail opened. For awhile I was really grinding at making bells in the evenings and took island trips obsessively to catch beetles. I would tinker with the in game clock to get my hunting bounty sold at Retail as well.

The most nuts I ever went was going back and forth repeatedly to a single Gulliver day till I had answered all his questions and gotten all the souvenirs. It was tedious and I was happy I completed his items, but ultimately I was disappointed I had done it. It took all the fun out of coming across him on the beach. I won't do that kind of tt again. I did the same with Gracie's Fashion Checks as well. Got her boutique quicker, but took away alot of the fun of finding her in town on random days.


----------



## JKDOS (Feb 14, 2020)

If Nintendo would just give us open shops from 5am to 12am that would solve a lot of people's time schedule incompatibilities.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 15, 2020)

Regardless if autosaving impedes time traveling or not, autosaving will probably be able to be turned off.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I truly think they're going to block us in some way



Thank the lord for small mercies.


----------



## xara (Feb 15, 2020)

i’m hoping that time travel will still be possible - i wasn’t playing on doing it this time around as i don’t wanna speed through the game, but i’d still be really bummed to see that feature gone


----------



## EvilTheCat6600 (Feb 15, 2020)

jim said:


> if time travel is possible i'm more concerned about the possible penalties for doing it. sometimes people have to deal with daylight savings or changing the time/date because of syncing issues or due to travel and it doesn't make sense to punish the player for that if you ask me.



I COULD be wrong, but I'm pretty sure the Switch auto adjusts for DST like how the system clocks on phones and computers do.  I'm pretty sure my Switch did the time change on it's own because ever since DST started up, my Switch's clock still matches my phone and laptop and I didn't manually adjust it.

I agree on punishments for DST alterations from the Wii/DS/Wii U/3DS era as none of those clocks auto adjusted for the time change, and manually doing it yourself counted as in-game time manipulation in games that were synced to the system clock (Animal Crossing, Pokemon, etc).


----------



## rezberri (Feb 15, 2020)

i don't really know how i feel about time traveling being possible. on one hand, when i time traveled a day or two in a row in acnl or accf it felt good in the moment but when i stepped back i felt like i cheated myself. on the other hand, time traveling wasn't really a bad thing for me if i just wanted my stores to open. i'm even more conflicted because compared to when i played acnl, my sleeping habits and schedule is even more eccentric so i might play at 3 am my time and have nothing to do because everyone's sleeping and all the stores are closed. i don't think my schedule is so bad that i'll miss a day or so of playing, but there's always the possibility that i may suddenly slip into a coma and miss a villager's birthday. i guess i hope it's an option because there are practical reasons to use it, but i'll probably find myself trying to use is sparingly because if i don't my limited self control will evade me like my sleep lol

i wonder, though, if i'd rather it be possible to time travel within the game or with the console? if it's in game i may be tempted too often, but if it's with the console i might be hesitant because that feels like it could mess things up more easily.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> Thank the lord for small mercies.



Why?

I need to be able to TT.


----------



## Hazeltuft (Feb 15, 2020)

thank you so much for this!
also, i'm pretty sure you can choose what saving setting you want. ex: auto-save, manual-save, etc. at least, that's what i've heard.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

Hazeltuft said:


> thank you so much for this!
> also, i'm pretty sure you can choose what saving setting you want. ex: auto-save, manual-save, etc. at least, that's what i've heard.



I really, REALLY hope this is the case.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Why?
> 
> I need to be able to TT.



The game was intended to be played along side the real-time clock so TT is against the spirit of the game.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> The game was intended to be played along side the real-time clock so TT is against the spirit of the game.



It is part of the game.

*My Time Travel Topic.*

A picture speaks a thousand words.
Apart from that, it's a necessity for some of us, and a personal choice for others.

Either way, it has been a part of AC for many years, and the way I play *my game* shouldn't bother you.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 15, 2020)

It's not a part of the game if Nintendo want to do all they can to prevent people manipulating time. Time-traveling is just a consequence of being able to alter the system clock - if there was an easy way for Nintendo to prevent it, they would, meaning it isn't an intended part of the game. It's born of a technical limitation nothing more. 

Bother me? Which part of my post suggests to you that it bothers me if you TT? It's each to their own but it's not a part of the game.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> It's not a part of the game if Nintendo want to do all they can to prevent people manipulating time. Time-traveling is just a consequence of being able to alter the system clock - if there was an easy way for Nintendo to prevent it, they would, meaning it isn't an intended part of the game. It's born of a technical limitation nothing more.
> 
> Bother me? Which part of my post suggests to you that it bothers me if you TT? It's each to their own but it's not a part of the game.



Nintendo are the ones who put TT in the game!
Even the New Leaf rumors have time traveller as one of them, as shown in the link with images of my former NL villagers, all ten of them, calling me a time traveller.

My main point though, is why do some people feel the need to dampen the experience of the game for others, just because they don't happen to time travel themselves.

Don't do it, if you don't like it.
For me, it is a necessity.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Nintendo are the ones who put TT in the game!
> Even the New Leaf rumors have time traveller as one of them, as shown in the link with images of my former NL villagers, all ten of them, calling me a time traveller.
> 
> My main point though, is why do some people feel the need to dampen the experience of the game for others, just because they don't happen to time travel themselves.
> ...



In what way could my opinion possibly dampen the experience for you? 

Nintendo didn't put it in, they just couldn't exclude it, hence the references to it. If they can stamp it out they will. 
Next you'll be telling me duping items is part of the game. My god, they don't even want us backing up our save games in fear of any sort of manipulation.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> In what way could my opinion possibly dampen the experience for you?
> 
> Nintendo didn't put it in, they just couldn't exclude it, hence the references to it. If they can stamp it out they will.
> Next you'll be telling me duping items is part of the game. My god, they don't even want us backing up our save games in fear of any sort of manipulation.



I don't dupe items.
I time travel to make sure I don't lose any villagers when I've been ill and missed a day.


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I don't dupe items.
> I time travel to make sure I don't lose any villagers when I've been ill and missed a day.



So if they found a way to prevent it, would it affect your decision to buy the game?

I remember in City Folk, I was one furniture piece short of completing the Christmas set (can't remember it's proper name) so I waited until the following year to get the last item - this was before I could simply buy stuff on forums. That isn't the right or wrong method but it is my preference.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

Blue Triangles said:


> So if they found a way to prevent it, would it affect your decision to buy the game?
> 
> I remember in City Folk, I was one furniture piece short of completing the Christmas set (can't remember it's proper name) so I waited until the following year to get the last item - this was before I could simply buy stuff on forums. That isn't the right or wrong method but it is my preference.



If I can't time travel and constantly risk losing villagers if I can't play for health reasons then what do you suggest I do?


----------



## Blue Triangles (Feb 15, 2020)

Well I guess we have different views with regards to importance about villagers coming and going. I'm not bothered who stays and goes personally. I thought you had amiibos for the villagers you wanted to keep?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

I've decided to hold off on the game for now.

I'll wait and see what people who have played it say about it after release, because it's too much money (for me) to lose if the game has too many cons.

So far it's no decent backup, no time travel, and autosave.

Others who have played it will be able to shed more light on these things.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 15, 2020)

John Wick said:


> So far it's no decent backup


https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/13a78d5d-6e1e-433e-83d3-9166e5b1a992


> 本ソフトは、Nintendo Switch Onlineの「セーブデータお預かり」には対応していませんが、Nintendo Switch本体の故障・紛失・盗難に備えて、本ソフト独自の形で、セーブデータをバックアップする機能を検討しています。本機能のご利用はNintendo Switch Online加入者に限られます。対応時期は未定です。時期が決まり次第、お知らせいたします。


Google Translated:


> This software does not support "Save Data Storage" of Nintendo Switch Online, but in case of failure, loss or theft of the Nintendo Switch body, in the original form of this software We are considering a function to back up save data. Use of this function is limited to Nintendo Switch Online subscribers. Correspondence time is undecided. We will notify you as soon as the time is decided.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 15, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> https://topics.nintendo.co.jp/article/13a78d5d-6e1e-433e-83d3-9166e5b1a992
> 
> Google Translated:



I know about that.


----------



## Brookie (Feb 16, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I've decided to hold off on the game for now.
> 
> I'll wait and see what people who have played it say about it after release, because it's too much money (for me) to lose if the game has too many cons.
> 
> ...



Who told you there's no time-travel? That's highly likely to be a mis-translation/understanding, though also possible to be true. Many have explained so


----------



## John Wick (Feb 16, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Who told you there's no time-travel? That's highly likely to be a mis-translation/understanding, though also possible to be true. Many have explained so



Nintendo basically said that they were stopping time manipulation.

Anyway, like I said, I'm waiting for others to shed light on the cons before reordering.


----------



## Brookie (Feb 16, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Nintendo basically said that they were stopping time manipulation.
> 
> Anyway, like I said, I'm waiting for others to shed light on the cons before reordering.



Did they say those exact words? And if so, where?


----------



## John Wick (Feb 16, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Did they say those exact words? And if so, where?



Just google it.
The reason for no cloud saving is to stop time manipulation.

Also if you google it there is a petition to bring back time travel in New Horizons at change org.


----------



## silasthevillager (Feb 16, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Just google it.
> The reason for no cloud saving is to stop time manipulation.
> 
> Also if you google it there is a petition to bring back time travel in New Horizons at change org.



As if petitions do anything.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 16, 2020)

silasthevillager said:


> As if petitions do anything.



I didn't say they did. 

I only said there _was_ one, to show that people want time travel to be possible again.


----------



## Brookie (Feb 16, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Just google it.
> The reason for no cloud saving is to stop time manipulation.
> 
> Also if you google it there is a petition to bring back time travel in New Horizons at change org.



Agh. I see it on this Nintendo Life post that was made in Feb 1st.  I hope it really isn't true, if so, I'm not going to like the game taht much.
http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...sing_new_horizons_n_everything_we_know_so_far

I even got a switch and everything to prepare!!!  UGH


----------



## John Wick (Feb 16, 2020)

Brookie said:


> Agh. I see it on this Nintendo Life post that was made in Feb 1st.  I hope it really isn't true, if so, I'm not going to like the game taht much.
> http://www.nintendolife.com/news/20...sing_new_horizons_n_everything_we_know_so_far
> 
> I even got a switch and everything to prepare!!!  UGH



I cancelled all of my preorders.

It seems every bit of news we get about this game is to let us know that something else that has been in previous games has been removed, or yet another restriction has been put in place.

It's fast becoming an unplayable game. (To me, with all the restrictions.)

That's why I'm waiting to hear from others who have played it before considering it again.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 16, 2020)

I think there may be a misunderstanding with that article in particular, it just says there will be no cloud saves because of time travel, not "there will be no cloud saves AND no time travelling".

That being said, I understand wanting to hear it from Nintendo or others when they get the game. Plus, when the game is released, you can easily go to the store and get it right away if you decide to want to get it.


----------



## John Wick (Feb 16, 2020)

JezDayy said:


> I think there may be a misunderstanding with that article in particular, it just says there will be no cloud saves because of time travel, not "there will be no cloud saves AND no time travelling".
> 
> That being said, I understand wanting to hear it from Nintendo or others when they get the game. Plus, when the game is released, you can easily go to the store and get it right away if you decide to want to get it.



Yep, totally!

I'm anxious to find out about autosave, because I'd be on edge, trying not to make any in game mistakes if autosave isn't optional.

I want to be able to reset if I've made a mistake.


----------

